# Time For An Upgrade?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have been considering upgrading my 5 megapixel to a digital SLR.

Having read many reviews, The Canon EOS seems to be the preferred option.

Askin around my usual dealers, they seem unanimous that the Canon is the way to go. I looked a a Nikon, but it felt cheap and plasticky in comparison....

Anyone have any real first hand user experience?

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've handled a 300D and very nice it was too! My dad is a big canon fan (35mm). I have a friend who is a semi pro photographer who uses purely Nikon and he thinks canon are ****! But there you go you'll find fans for both makes.

The 10D looks a cracking camera.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Both very nice, I'm a Canon man at heart but the Nikon D70 is a good camera too.

Tough choice.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger,

Does this mean there will be a 5meg pixel camera for sale soon?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger,
> 
> Does this mean there will be a 5meg pixel camera for sale soon?


Paul,

mebbe, I still have a 4 megapixel Olympus to go first!

Roger


----------

